# AMD Mantle API destroys Microsoft D3D



## AbhMkh (Mar 25, 2014)

Mantle API Vs. DirectX Thief Benchmarks

The benchmark results are pretty impressive.Mantle API is seems quite promising.

AMD’s Mantle brings 23% performance boost to Thief, TrueAudio impresses | ExtremeTech

Furthermore Mantle benefits systems with weak CPU's a lot and brings the FPS levels to strong CPU equipped systems.

Wonder when they will bring Mantle API support to non R series and mobile series GCN cards, my laptop has a non R series GCN card(8850m) and a I7 Ulv proccy, the exact kind of setup which will see a lot of performance increase in games with Mantle API support.

If you cannot compete, change the rules !!, way to go AMD !!.

As far as I am concerned AMD: 1, NVIDIA : 0 !


----------



## vickybat (Mar 25, 2014)

*Nvidia Boasts New Driver Surpasses AMD's Mantle in Games*

Don't ever count Nvidia out.

With DX12 in the horizon, Nvidia's approach seems the right way to go.


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

Nvidia Boasts New Driver Surpasses AMD's Mantle in Games

Nvidia's answer.

I am downloading thief as we speak to compete Nvidia vs AMD.  because you know I have the privilege of owning both.

- - - Updated - - -



vickybat said:


> *Nvidia Boasts New Driver Surpasses AMD's Mantle in Games*
> 
> Don't ever count Nvidia out.
> 
> With DX12 in the horizon, Nvidia's approach seems the right way to go.



JINX.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nvidia Boasts New Driver Surpasses AMD's Mantle in Games
> 
> Nvidia's answer.
> 
> ...




Please read more carefully, AMD 8850M does not have Mantle API support at the moment(it is eligible though) so unless you have an R series card no point in doing this comparision !


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Please read more carefully, AMD 8850M does not have Mantle API support at the moment(it is eligible though) so unless you have an R series card no point in doing this comparision !



this thing is gonna take at least a month to download anyway so all I am gonna do is wait.

- - - Updated - - -

Seriously though how much we gotta wait???

AMD:1 Nvidia:1


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> this thing is gonna take at least a month to download anyway so all I am gonna do is wait.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I dunno, only the desktop R series cards are supportes as of now.

In other news CRYTEK integrates MANTLE into CRYENGINE(CRYSIS 3)

Crytek Adopts AMD's Mantle API for CRYENGINE

AMD : YAY, NVIDIA : NAY !


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2014)

AMD Gaming masterrace !
Lets exterminate those green mongrels !


----------



## vickybat (Mar 25, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I dunno, only the desktop R series cards are supportes as of now.
> 
> In other news CRYTEK integrates MANTLE into CRYENGINE(CRYSIS 3)
> 
> ...



Better drivers win imo. Lets see. 
Then there's the DX12  bandwagon.
It'll be universal unlike Mantle.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2014)

^ So win win for AMD anyway .. ^_^


----------



## snap (Mar 25, 2014)

nvidia can also implement mantle right?


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> AMD Gaming masterrace !
> Lets exterminate those green mongrels !



I am a double agent!!    

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> nvidia can also implement mantle right?



I think AMD would show the middle finger to Nvidia representatives if they come looking for mantle implementation rights to AMD HQ.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2014)

snap said:


> nvidia can also implement mantle right?



yes they can, but most likely they wont.. rival companies dont use each other's product.. But it would be nice if they accepted too.. AFAIK, Mantle is open source, so who knows may be they will go for it


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> yes they can, but most likely they wont.. rival companies dont use each other's product.. But it would be nice if they accepted too.. AFAIK, Mantle is open source, so who knows may be they will go for it



If that's the case then probably Nvidia would have let go their ego. IDK it may be bad for their reputation too.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> If that's the case then probably Nvidia would have let go their ego. IDK it may be bad for their reputation too.



Well it's always the same
AMD won't use g-sync and cuda cores so why would nVidia do the opposite


----------



## seamon (Mar 26, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Well it's always the same
> AMD won't use g-sync and cuda cores so why would nVidia do the opposite



If Nvidia accepts mantle and AMD accepts G-sync then it will be like BJP and Congress forming a coalition.


----------



## snap (Mar 26, 2014)

Afaik Mantle is an open Api and G-synch is proprietary


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 26, 2014)

snap said:


> Afaik Mantle is an open Api and G-synch is proprietary



But still they won't use it
It will be like "look, bill gates is using iphone"


----------

